# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى العاب الكمبيوتر و الـPlaystation >  لعبو الرعب الجديدة 2010 Aliens vs. Predator

## أيمن تميم

*Aliens vs. Predator 
" Repack - 3.69 Gb "* 





Resized to 86% (was 790 x 444) - Click image to enlarge

Resized to 86% (was 790 x 444) - Click image to enlarge

Resized to 86% (was 790 x 444) - Click image to enlarge

Resized to 86% (was 790 x 444) - Click image to enlarge

Resized to 86% (was 790 x 444) - Click image to enlarge

Resized to 86% (was 790 x 444) - Click image to enlarge

Resized to 86% (was 790 x 444) - Click image to enlarge

Resized to 86% (was 790 x 444) - Click image to enlarge

Resized to 86% (was 790 x 444) - Click image to enlarge


*Game features*
*
*_Man. In the role of the American paratrooper visit on the deadly planet where every step may be the last. Survival in an unequal battle will an impressive arsenal of powerful weapons and explosives. 
? Predator. Any enemy - a trophy that you want to capture in a duel. Fighting for predators, use the most high-tech weaponry, as well as the ability of these creatures great camouflage and pounce. 
? Alien. The jaws of these nightmarish creatures terrible trap, and claws - sharper than any blade. Strange - the most deadly creatures in the universe. All other living things for them - this is only food and cocoons for breeding. Hide in the darkness, unnoticed glide across the ceiling and walls, tear, bite and burn the enemy with acid. 
? Three story campaign. Each race - its history, its own truth and its own goal. Take a look at a conflict with the three different points of view. 
? Unique multiplayer battles. In multiplayer mode to fight converge quite unlike each other beings. Choose your way to survival!_


ViDeOeS

_
Minimum system requirements_
*
*_? Operating System Windows 7/XP/Vista; 
? Intel Pentium IV processor with a clock speed of 3.4 GHz or *****alent; 
? 1 GB (XP) / 2 GB (Vista) RAM; 
? 10 GB of free hard disk space; 
? Video-class NVIDIA 7900 or ATI X1800 with 256 MB VRAM compatible with DirectX 9.0c; 
? Sound card;_ 

 

_Recommended system requirements_
*
*_? Operating System Windows 7/XP/Vista; 
? Intel Core 2 Duo E6400 or *****alent; 
? 2 GB of RAM; 
? 10 GB of free hard disk space; 
? Video-class NVIDIA 8800 or ATI HD2900 PRO with 512 MB of video memory or better; 
? Sound card_ 

*Installation  

**- Unrar 
**-* *Burn or mount "AVP.iso" with Daemon-tools or Alcohol 120% 
- Install the game 
**- Play & Enjoy*


*Size : 3.69 Gb - - - Install - - - > 16 Gb*




Every Link 200 MB


Rapidshare
http://rapidshare.co...part01.rar.html
http://rapidshare.co...part02.rar.html
http://rapidshare.co...part03.rar.html
http://rapidshare.co...part04.rar.html
http://rapidshare.co...part05.rar.html
http://rapidshare.co...part06.rar.html
http://rapidshare.co...part07.rar.html
http://rapidshare.co...part08.rar.html
http://rapidshare.co...part09.rar.html
http://rapidshare.co...part10.rar.html
http://rapidshare.co...part11.rar.html
http://rapidshare.co...part12.rar.html
http://rapidshare.co...part13.rar.html
http://rapidshare.co...part14.rar.html
http://rapidshare.co...part15.rar.html
http://rapidshare.co...part16.rar.html
http://rapidshare.co...part17.rar.html
http://rapidshare.co...part18.rar.html
http://rapidshare.co...part19.rar.html


Depositfiles
http://depositfiles....files/9eqmw2vvs
http://depositfiles....files/0mqe0u8wt
http://depositfiles....files/908pi2d7k
http://depositfiles....files/oij4jhgig
http://depositfiles....files/74b7e6ysj
http://depositfiles....files/aj1ly530z
http://depositfiles....files/daht6odg2
http://depositfiles....files/daht6odg2
http://depositfiles....files/gr1jpomc9
http://depositfiles....files/x9w8jav0u
http://depositfiles....files/69xwf62gd
http://depositfiles....files/j0y8cwuei
http://depositfiles....files/pkuxp68pd
http://depositfiles....files/fehk0wl15
http://depositfiles....files/ksx54lob2
http://depositfiles....files/ya1sm8th6
http://depositfiles....files/h0a4uknwb
http://depositfiles....files/827l150a4
http://depositfiles....files/7a5prkvrq


Megaupload
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=238938QZ
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=KU9GY4W7
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=7FB6EFK0
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=1LWFEZ4H
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=V1MGCXR3
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=V19MIPWH
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=52Q40A8O
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=T6Z6QY69
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=VBRQG68G
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=PUOFLEBU
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ZVY16LTJ
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=YS623I6W
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=V8PZG6WX
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=EHYYQ4B8
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=CJMEHDCM
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=SVF0ZLQE
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=5M6I3KRJ
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=HM61S667
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=7E83R9KY


Hotfile
http://hotfile.com/d...part01.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/d...part02.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/d...part03.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/d...part04.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/d...part05.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/d...part06.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/d...part07.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/d...part08.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/d...part09.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/d...part10.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/d...part11.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/d...part12.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/d...part13.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/d...part14.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/d...part15.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/d...part16.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/d...part17.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/d...part18.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/d...part19.rar.html


Zshare
http://www.zshare.ne...8185370662b57e/
http://www.zshare.ne...8185439fea7ad4/
http://www.zshare.ne...818592d32ee2f3/
http://www.zshare.ne...820008fb9586ca/
http://www.zshare.ne...820007fb9586ca/
http://www.zshare.ne...820039f20e0be9/
http://www.zshare.ne...82011475a16c1a/
http://www.zshare.ne...8204010eb5fa89/
http://www.zshare.ne...822172a36a65ca/
http://www.zshare.ne...822180342cf3a8/
http://www.zshare.ne...822168cd9c6774/
http://www.zshare.ne...822167155fddf2/
http://www.zshare.ne...82224688c9489b/
http://www.zshare.ne...8216383c34be08/
http://www.zshare.ne...821707385e67cc/
http://www.zshare.ne...8218028951ca7c/
http://www.zshare.ne...821856e71cdc52/
http://www.zshare.ne...8219187a349bc7/
http://www.zshare.ne...85627459004f6e/


Badongo
http://www.badongo.com/file/20692817
http://www.badongo.com/file/20692820
http://www.badongo.com/file/20692816
http://www.badongo.com/file/20693587
http://www.badongo.com/file/20693563
http://www.badongo.com/file/20693554
http://www.badongo.com/file/20693611
http://www.badongo.com/file/20693600
http://www.badongo.com/file/20696217
http://www.badongo.com/file/20696183
http://www.badongo.com/file/20696220
http://www.badongo.com/file/20695635
http://www.badongo.com/file/20696216
http://www.badongo.com/file/20694358
http://www.badongo.com/file/20694375
http://www.badongo.com/file/20694486
http://www.badongo.com/file/20694483
http://www.badongo.com/file/20694535
http://www.badongo.com/file/20715845




www.snaketop.net

----------


## عمرو الحنش

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## عمرو الحنش

مشككوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## عمرو الحنش

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## عمرو الحنش

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور :Kiss 34:  :Kiss 34:  :Kiss 34:  :Kiss 34:

----------


## عمرو الحنش

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور :Bl (19):  :Bl (19):  :Bl (19):  :Bl (19):

----------


## عمرو الحنش

هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااى

----------


## طوق الياسمين

مشكور ما قصرت  :Bl (7):

----------


## ورده السعاده

شكرا كتير كتير...

----------

